# Diagnosed



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

My only suggestion is to enjoy every single minute with Cody and take lots of pictures. My first golden lived to be 14.5 and died running across the street to greet another dog (hit by a car). I sometimes wonder if it's better to know it's coming or to not know? 
Best of luck with Cody, I'm sure others will have suggestions
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Liver Cancer*

Our girl Chloe had that and while the vet took out her spleen, it only helped for about 6 weeks. What you will notice is that your golden will start to become weak due to anemia. She will not be able to generate enough oxygen to do much movement. She will start just falling over in the floor. She will recover but each time will be more often. Our girl would only go out to peep and poop and then come back in, too exhausted to do anything else. If allowed to keep on she will one time fall over and not get up. We did not want to prolong her life under those conditions and did not want to witness the end. Just spend as much time you can with her and give her lots of love. We understand your concern.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for Cody and your family. Only a specialist: oncologist can truly advise you by looking at the test results. Also, Cody will let you know. We lost our Dakota at 14. It was one of the hardest things ever. You are on a great support site, we're all here for you and Cody. Sending hugs and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear this. Has there been any updates?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CodysDad (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your comments and support. On our way to a consult with a specialist this morning. Found out its a doctor that specializes in small animal surgery. Wondering why we're seeing this specialist and not an oncologist. Not feeling very confident with this process. 

Cody seems to be doing ok and is very happy. He's more cuddly then ever (trying not to read too much into that - good or bad). 

Fingers cross that we get some answers and set a course of action today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Do let us know what the results are. You can go crazy researching stuff that turns out not to be relevant before all of the facts are laid out on the table.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Fingers and toes are crissed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CodysDad (Dec 17, 2012)

Surgery scheduled for this coming Tuesday. Feeling optimistic (and relatively confident) after speaking with the surgeon. They're taking out a whole section of his liver, but the surgeon says it won't have a real impact on him after a few days of recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll be praying!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending healing prayers and all good thoughts to Cody tomorrow! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and Cody!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's Cody?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Update please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

On May 29th, CodysDad posted to his thread in the seizure forum, noting that Cody was doing well and would be coming home that day.


----------



## CodysDad (Dec 17, 2012)

It is with incredible sadness that I make this post. Just a week and a half shy of his 14th birthday, Cody passed away on June 23rd. He was a phenomenal dog, and the best friend I've ever had. He will be forever missed and remembered. Thank you to everyone for their support, and a special thanks to Toronto's Veterinary Emergency Clinic for their outstanding efforts. 

In Cody's memory, we're launching "Cody's Campaign" to lobby the Ontario provincial government to exempt veterinary medicines and services from the 13% Harmonized Sales Tax. We strongly believe the HST prevents many animals from receiving essential veterinary care, and we intend to change that. 

Join our efforts by liking us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/CodysHSTCampaign

Thanks again to all of you for your kind words and support. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free, sweet Cody


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss, please take care during this difficult time.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Make the most of everyday with Cody and takes lots and lots of picture. I'm very sorry to hear that about Cody, I will be praying for you guys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry the loss of Cody.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for letting us know about Cody. May the memories and love sustain you until you meet again.
Run free Cody at the Rainbow Bridge. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CodysDad*

CodysDad

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT Cody.
I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4768546


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh no. Sending hugs your way. This is the worst! Thank you for starting the campaign!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss of Cody, there will be many wagging tails to greet him at the Bridge.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of dear Cody - Godspeed Cody.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Best friends are lost too soon.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He lived a very long and I'm sure very wonderful life. He'll be waiting for you.


----------

